# Looking for Long Term Lease MADRID/Suburb



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

I am moving from Los Angeles, California to Madrid in November/December 2008 and am looking for a long term rental in Madrid or Northern Suburb. I do not want a "room rental" and I do not want room mates. I'll rent either a 2 or 3 bedroom flat or home. Any one have any ideas on where and how much this will cost?

I have both a job and speak Spanish/English fluently.


Thank You!


----------

